# Datalogger 750-890 keine CSV Datei auf SD Karte



## blue_led (15 Juni 2022)

Guten Morgen,

ich benötige etwas Hilfe. 

Projekt: Umbau eines Energie Dataloggers
Alte Komponenten:  750-880 Controller und 750-493 Energiemessklemmen 
Bibliothek: Datalogger_01
Altes Programm läuft ohne Probleme CSV Datei wird auf die SD Karte gespeichert.

Neue Komponenten: 750_890 Controller und 750-495 Energiemessklemmen.
Bibliothek: Datalogger_02
Neues Programm läuft aber es wird keine CSV Datei auf die SD Karte geschrieben. Fehler 999

Einen anderen 750-880 Controller habe ich auch ausprobiert.
Gleicher Fehler.

SD Karte ist original Wago und funktioniert in dem alten 880 Controller.

Eigentlich habe ich in dem Programm für den Datalogger nur die Bibliothek geändert.
Der Rest vom Programm sollte damit nix zu tun haben.

hier noch ein kleines Bild.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Juni 2022)

Hier hatte jemand das gleiche Problem ( also FM 999 ):
WAGO 750-880 Codesys 2.3 - Daten in Excel loggen

Seine Lösung war:


> Es hat geklappt! Die SD Karte musste nochmal korrekt formatiert werden.



Welche Formatierung erwartet denn der neue Controller? Steht da was im Handbuch zu?


----------



## blue_led (15 Juni 2022)

Danke schon mal für die schnelle Antwort.
Die Karte muss FAT32 haben und ist auch der Fall.
Da die Karte ja auch im alten Controller funktionier, ist wohl auch kein defekt vorhanden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Juni 2022)

Welche SD Karte steckt denn ganz genau und wie groß ist sie?


----------



## blue_led (15 Juni 2022)

758-879/000-001
2GB


----------



## Oberchefe (15 Juni 2022)

SD-Karte im WebBasedManagement freigegeben?


----------



## ccore (21 Juni 2022)

In e!Cockpit muss noch einmal der Trigger "xEvent" gesetzt werden, dann wird die Datei erstellt.
Bei Codesys gibt es diesen bestimmt auch.


----------

